# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  المسئولية التقصيريه

## هيثم الفقى

المسئولية التقصيريه
من أركانها 
علاقة السببية 

1- تمسك الشركة الطاعنة بانتفاء رابطة السببية بين إصابة مورث المطعون ضدهما ووفاته ثبوت أن قائد السيارة أداة الحادث المؤمن عليها لديها دين جنائيا عن تهمة الإصابة الخطأ إقامة الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءه بإلزامها بالتعويض على أن الجريمة التى دين عنها الأخير هى القتل الخطأ محتجبا عن التحقق من قيام علاقة سببية مباشرة بين الإصابة والوفاة . مخالفة للثابت بالأوراق وقصور مبطل
( الطعن رقم 544 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 28/12/1999)
2- تمسك الطاعنين بان مهندسى التنظيم رغم علمهم بإقامة المطعون ضده الأول البناء دون ترخيص مع عدم مطابقته للأصول الفنية قد وافقوا على توصيلة بالمرافق العامة ونكلوا عن وقف الأعمال المخالفة بالتعلية والتى لا تسمح بها حالة البناء ولم يعرضوا حالته على لجنة المنشات الآيلة للسقوط ولم يبادروا بإخلائه من ساكنيه بالطريق الإدارى رغم علمهم بتهددة بخطر الانهيار قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه برفض دعوى التعويض قبل المطعون ضده الرابع رئيس الحى تأسيسا على انتفاء رابطة السببية بين أخطاء المهندسين التابعين له وبين ما وقع لمورثى الطاعنين على قالة إنه ليس حارسا للبناء المنهار وأن ما صدر من تابعيه ليس السبب المباشر فى قتل مورثيهما خطأ وفساد فى الاستدلال .
( الطعن رقم 32 لسنة 58 ق جلسة 7/12/1999)


من صور المسئولية التقصيريه 

المسئولية عن الأعمال الشخصية 

المسئولية عن إساءة استعمال حق النشر 

1- دعوى الطاعنين بالتعويض لإساءة المجلة المطعون ضدها حق النشر والنقد الفصل فيها . مقتضاه وجوب بحث وتمحيص المقال المنشور وما إذا كانت عباراته التزمت الضوابط المنظمة لحق النشر والنقد وأن قسوة العبارة اقتضتها ضرورة تجلية الناقد وان رائدها المصلحة العامة ليس الطعن والتجريح القضاء برفضها تأسيسا على أن الطرف الدينى وباء يجب استئصاله ولا ضير فى نشر الصور الإبحاحية لشيوعها وألفها وأن مسلك الطاعنين فى محاربتها تدخل مرذول فى شئون الأخرين وأن المجلية تغيت المصلحة العامة عدم وقوف الحكم على عناصر الدعوى وانشغاله بهذه الآراء التى لا صلة لها بموضوعها مؤداه قيامه على غير أسباب تحمله قصور وفساد فى الاستدلال .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 1/3/2000) 
2- النقد المباح هو مجرد إبداء الرأى فى أمر أو عمل دون المساس بشخص صاحب الأمر أو العمل بغاية التشهير به أو الحط من كرامته .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69ق جلسة 31/3/2000)
3- تناول قضايا النشر باعتبارها من الأحداث العامة ليس بالفعل المباح على إطلاقه الضوابط المنظمة له مناطها المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع والحفاظ على الحقوق العامة احترام حرمة الحياة الخاصة للمواطنين وعدم الاعتداء على شرفهم سمعتهم وانتهاك محارم القانون .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69ق جلسة 31/3/2000)
4- للناقد أن يشتد فى نقد أعماله خصومة شرطه ألا يتعدى حد النقد المباح خروجه عن ذلك إلى الطعن والتشهير والتجريح . أثره . 
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 1/3/2000)
5- المقومات الأساسية للمجتمع ماهيتها م 12 من الدستور التزام الدولة بإتباع هذه المبادىء والتمكين لها .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69ق جلسة 1/3/2000)
6- عدم جواز عرض الصور والإعلانات وغيرها المنافية للآداب العامة . المادتان 178، 178 مكرر (1) عقوبات . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة 69ق جلسة 1/3/2000)
7- انحراف المجلة المطعون ضدها عن حق النشر والنقد وانطواء ما نشرته من طعن فى سمعة الطاعنين وتجريحها وزراية بالقيم الدينية والناهضين لحمايتها . أرثه وجوب تعويض الطاعنين عما أصابهما من ضرر أدبى من جراء ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 2972 لسنة69 ق جلسة 1/3/2000)


المسئولية عن التعذيب عن خلال فترة الاعتقال 

قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه برفض دعوى الطاعن بطلب تعويضه عما لحقه من ضرر نتيجة تعذيبه خلال فترة اعتقاله تأسيسا على طول المدة بين الادعاء بحصول التعذيب وبين المطالبة بالتعويض عنه وتضارب أقوال الشاهد الأول من شاهدى الطاعن وأن الشاهد الثانى لم يقل أنه شاهد تعذيبه حين أن طول المدة المشار إليها لا يفيد عدم حصول التعذيب كما أنه ورد بأقوال شاهدى الطاعن أنهما شاهدا فى فترة إعتقالهما معه بعض وقائع تعذيبه فساد فى الاستدلال .
( الطعن رقم 6749 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 23/3/2000)


المسئولية عن عمل الغير

1- تمسك الطاعن بعدم قبول الدعوى ضده لعدم كونه متبوعا لمحدث الضرر الذى أعار له سيارته طلبه إحالة الدعوى للتحقيق لنفى مسئوليته عن التعويض . دفاع جوهرى التفات الحكم المطعون فيه عنه وتأييده القضاء بإلزامه بالتعويض استنادا على مجرد ثبوت ملكيته للسيارة وأنه سلمها للسائق التابع له وتحت رقابته . قصور . علة ذلك .
( الطعن رقم 4981 لسنة 67 ق جلسة 28/11/1999)
2- صدور الحكم الجنائى بإدانة المطعون ضده بتسببه خطأ فى موت المجنى عليه حال قيادته القاطرة المملوكة للهيئة التى يمثلها الطاعن بصفته . مؤداه ثبوت أن الخطأ الموجب للتعويض خطأ شخصيا من المطعون ضده ذلك إلزام الطاعن بصفته بالتعويض بالتضامن معه باعتباره متبوعا له التزاما بحجية الحكم الجنائى أثره للطاعن الرجوع عليه بما يوفيه عنه من تعويض للمضرور . م 175 مدنى اعتبار الحكم المطعون فيه ما صدر من المطعون ضده التابع خطأ مهنيا مرفقيا وإعماله حكم قانون العاملين بالدولة . خطأ .
( الطعن رقم 2228 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 10/5/2000)

المسئولية الناشئة عن الأشياء 

1- قيام شركة المصاعد بالصيانة والإصلاح اللازمين لتشغيل المصعد مقابل جعل مادى تتقاضاه من الطاعنة ( مالكة المصعد ) شهريا ليس من شانه إخراج المصعد من السلطة الفعلية للطاعنة أثره . بقاؤه فى حراستها وعدم انتقال الحراسة إلى شركة المصاعد . مؤداه مسئولية الطاعنة عن الضرر كان بسبب أجنبى لا يعد لها فيه .
( الطعن رقم 3492 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 23/3/2000)
2- تمسك الطاعن بدفاعه أمام محكمة الموضوع بعدم قبول دعوى التعويض بالنسبة له تأسيسا على أن السيارة أداة الحادث ملك الشركة وانها الحارسة عليها والمسئولة عنها وثبوت ملكيتها لها من شهادة بيانات عول الحكم المطعون فيه قضاؤه برفض الدفع على قالة عدم تضمن مراحل الدعوى دليل على أنه كان يقود السيارة لحساب غيره دون بحث وتحقيق ما إذا كانت حراستها قد انتقلت بالفعل إليه وسيطرته الفعلية عليها لحساب نفسه . قصور .
( الطعن رقم 3659 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 30/5/2000)
3- القضاء ببراءة سائق السيارة المؤمن عليها لدى الطاعنة لقيام سبب أجنبى . أثره . انقطاع علاقة السببية بين فعله والنتيجة الضارة وانتفاء قرينة الخطأ المفترض فى جانب حارس الشىء بالمادة 178 مدنى . امتناع إعمال هذه القرينة على القاضى المدنى . علة ذلك . السبب الأجنبى سبب قانونى عام للإعفاء من المسئولية جنائية أو مدنية مؤسسة على خطأ مفترض أو واجب الإثبات لازمة وقف الدعوى المدنية لحين صدور حكم بات فى الدعوى الجنائية .
( الطعن رقم 3410 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 27/6/2000)

----------


## madjid01

:M20(13):  :M20(13):  :M20(13):  :M20(13):  :M20(13):  :M20(13):  :M20(13):  :Stretcher:  :Friendship:

----------


## ميدو جنه

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاحكام وان كنت اتمنى احكام تخص التعويضات بشان تعدد الحراسه ومضمونها وضوابطها والاثار المترتبه علي تعدد الحراسه

----------

